# Beethoven 9th by Van Otterloo



## luismsoaresmartins (Sep 4, 2010)

Does anyone knows of a recording of Beethoven 9th by Van Otterloo? I searched a lot for this, but with no results so far... 

Cheers, Luís Martins.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

It's on this collection if you can find it: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Willem-van-Otterloo-Recordings-1950-1960/dp/B000E1JOBG/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1305724318&sr=1-7

There's also this YouTube video:


----------

